# Clifton plane Breakage



## Sammackintosh (Jan 27, 2011)

Help. Using my BRAND NEW Clifton no.4 Smoother today when I noticed the Iron was not cutting well. I proceeded to remove the lever cap and inspect it, only to find the whole thing sheered straight across and split into two pieces. Are there any stockists who sell any Clifton replacements?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Sammackintosh (Jan 27, 2011)

Axminster.co.uk


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

A brand new plane should be guaranteed. You can damage the lever cap or strip the threads on the mounting screw that the cap slides over if the screw is too tight. You know it's wrong if you have to use a lot of pressure when you push the thumb lever down. Advancing the blade a fair amount, if the lever was tight, can also break things as the blades wedges in. Just in case you are at fault.


----------



## Sammackintosh (Jan 27, 2011)

The cap was not on tight at the start. The cap literally split into two when I removed it to see what was going on.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I would contact the business you purchased it from and see what they say. They should take care of the matter, but if they don't contact Clico Tooling, the manufacture of Clifton planes. Clico apparently has no website and I'm not sure about an email address I found for them (so I'm not posting it). The business you bought the plane from should be able to give you a phone number or email address.

My experience with Clico has been very positive. Several years ago I bought a slightly used Clifton #7 on ebay. The plane did not have the original chip breaker and level cap. I don't know why these were missing, but I contacted Clico about the cost of replacements. As I recall, I didn't hear anything back for some time and just assumed I'd have to get by without the replacements. To my surprise I received new replacements at no charge a couple of weeks later. 

I can't remember how I actually got in touch with Clico, but I'm pretty sure it was through email. The seller should be able to tell you how to get in touch with Clico if he want replace it.


----------



## Sammackintosh (Jan 27, 2011)

I sent an email explaining what has happened and they were in contact within hours (very impressed). Should receive new cap free of charge in post. very impressed with how clico have responded.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great! That sounds like the same response I got. I was shocked that there was no charge in my situation because I was asking for a replacement on a used plane that I didn't buy. You have a nice plane.


----------

